# 2010 Hoyts with pics



## decoyman (Jun 2, 2008)

Here they are!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1041627


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

ooooo...nice


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

Maybe its just me but I don't see how any of these bows are better than the alpha max.

Pre-stressed limbs on a bow that only shoots 318? (Matrix)
And as far as the Alpha Burner, it seems they can't keep up with PSE and Mathews on speed. 340 is still pretty damn fast, but not if you need a 6 inch brace height to get there.

And the Maxxis? Basically the same speed, but why isn't it lighter if they chopped off a few inches ATA? Could it be the same riser with new limbs?

I'm sure there all great bows, but I'd be looking at a year-old alphamax marked down if I were in the market for a hoyt.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

redwingsdude said:


> I'm sure there all great bows, but I'd be looking at a year-old alphamax marked down if I were in the market for a hoyt.


 
or a katera


----------

